# cleaning the gravel



## munky2000r (Sep 15, 2003)

once a week i vac out the sh*t from the gravel in my spilo tank, is it ok like once a month to take out all the gravel and do a good cleaning of them or would this screw up the cycle?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think most of the bacteria is in the filter media so taking out the gravel won't affect the tank much


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I really feel that you don't need to take your gravel out. Just siphoning your gravel is good enough.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

siphoning the gravel takes forever


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

siphoning is easier and better. there really is no need to clean all the gravel just as long as you vacum it. but if you like to take out all the gravel and clean it then go ahead. it wont hurt your p's.


----------

